# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  عندما يتغير الانسان بين يوم وليلة ل720 درجة

## مدحت كينو

السلام عليكم
سوف ادخل فى الموضوع مباشرة
حكايتى بدات يوم ال4\9 اى قبل عيد ميلادى بيوم واحد فقط
البداية كانت مع برد فى المعده ادا لى لسخونية وزيادة فى ضربات القلب ومنها بدات المشكلة
الاحساس با الموت طبعا علمت بعد ذلك انه مرض منتشر اسمه فوبيا الموت وهو مرض اصيبه بيه الكثيرين
وهو الخوف من الموت رغم ان الواحد الحمدالله بيصلى 
ولكن الشيطان عندما يمتلك فى انسان ايمانه ضعيف بيضايقه بجد بيخلى مخنوق بيكراه الحياة
فا اصبح شبح محمد عبدالوهاب يطاردنى فى كل مكان لو حاولت ان اجرى فيه
واصبح شبح علاء ولى الدين يطاردنى لو نمت وشخص اخر كنت اعرفه مات بنفس الطريقة
واصبح شبح عمتى التى ماتت يوم فرح بنتها فى انقلب سيارة يطاردنى اذا اتى خبر مفرح
اصبحت انسان مختلف تمام بعد ان كنت قمة فى الانطلاق والمرح دائما اصبحت تعيس متقلب المزاج فى يوم مائة مرة ابكى ساعات واهدم الاحلام التى كنت احلم بيها ساعات

الشيطان تملك من بجد واقولهلك يا دوك عادل بكل صراحة اكتشفت ان انا انسان ضعيف الايمان
اصبحت مثل نور الشريف فى فيلم الرقص مع الشيطان
ورغم انى عملت حادثة من يجئ 6 شهور ولولا ساتر ربنا لكنت ميت لان العربية دخلت فى شجرة وكان خلف الشجرة ده بحر كبير

فا اصبح عندى مجموعة من اشباح الخوف لو ركبت العربية هاموت لو نمت على السرير ها موت لو جريت فى الشارع ها اموت
اصبح الشيطان يقول لى لك ينصلح حالك انت واخواتك لازم انت تموت او واحد منكم يموت
لازم ميكونش فى واحد موجود فيكوه انت والاسرة كاملة
اصبحت الحياة عبارة عن اوهام وكوابيس متلصقة فى بعض اذا فعلت ده ها تموت لو رجعت لحياتك الطبيعة ها تموت نزلت من الوزن 7كيلو ونص واصبح عندى صداع دائما من قلة النوم 
ولو نمت بنام 4 ساعات واصحى وبعدين انام 3 ساعات واصحى تانى
روحت لدكتور اشتكى من دقات قلبى وعملت رسم قلب قالى قلبك سليم عملت تحليل دم طلع الدم سليم
ولكن بعد التحاليل دى عرفت حكاية ولد جاى له مرض فى دم اصبحت اشك فى المرض ده
وانظر لعروق يدى فا بلقيها طلعها رغم ان طول عمرى انسان رفيع وعروقى ظهره دائما

الدكاترة قالولى ده توتر اعصاب وفعلا كل الاعراض بتدل على التوتر زى نشفنا الريق وجفاف الفم وضيق التنفس والاحساس با الاختناق وزيداة دقات القلب ورفع ضغط الدم ساعات 
كل دى اعراض التعب النفسى

دائما ما يصور هذا الملعون ليوم الدين لى منظر الناس وهى تتحدث عنى بعد الوفاه
اشياء وافكار مزعجة بجد 
انا بيتهالى يا دوك عادل لو اتكلمت معاك صدقنى الاوهام مش ها تخلص لانى انسان بطبيعتى خيالى وامتلك احلام كثيرة حتى الاحلام مسبنيش فيها يقولى انت ها تحقق احلامك قريب علشان انت ها تموت صغير 
اصبح فى كل شئ فى حياتى الطبيعية يضرب لى مثال لناس حصل لها المواقف بتاعتى دى وكانت نهايتها انها ماتت
اذا جيت اقراء الاذكار الصباح يقولى اقراء الاذكار لان الملائكة بكره ها تحسبك
فا يجعلنى اتردد عن القراء اضعف بجد
قولت لم انزل اصلى فى الجامع لقى نفسى اعصابى سابت ودقات قلبى زادت عليا وايدى ورجلى اصبحت ساقعة جدااا روحت لكتور علطول قالى اعصابك متوترة جدااا وضغطك عالى
وفعلا قاس الضغط 110\170
تخيل شاب عنده 21 سنة ويبقى ده مقياس الضغط بتاعه
وطبعا لك انت ان تتخيل الوساس عمل فى اية فى الفترة


على فكرة يا دوك انا ولدى عمل لى رقية شرعيا عن الحسد وفعلا طلعت محسود فقولته عرفت ازاى قالى لم قرايت على راسك القران انت قعدت تتاوب كتيرا فا عرفت
يمكن تقول ان ده كلام تخاريف بس فعلا الواحد يمكن يكون اتحسد لان انا الحمدالله انسان شكل جميل وسيم كان شعرى طويل لانى قصيته متخرج من اكاديميه الدلتا العلوم با المنصورة
من اسرة محترم امى وابى واخوات الجميع يشهد لهما بحسن الخلق

تفتكر يا دوك تكون دى مجموعة من الاحداث  والافكار كانت مكبوتة بدخلى وظهرت دلوقتى


ياريت ترد عليا لانى الحياة بجد اتغيرت يا دوك

----------


## المعمارية

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة ، بص الرد بتاعى اكيد لا يعتمد لانك حتستنى جواب دكتور عادل بفارغ الصبر ذى انا ما عملت و كنت بدور على دكتور يسمعنى من سنين مش من يوم و ليلة لانى انا صاحبة فوبيا الموت ، الاسم بصراحة جامد جدا و بيخوفنى ، و انا موصلتش لحل لمشكلتى ، لكن عارف لما تقرا بعض الرسايل ايلى تشبة حالتك و انا اقرا الرسالة بتاعتك احس انى مش لوحدى ايلى تعبانة لانك اكيد بتحس فى الشعور الفظيع لما تجيلك الرعشة انك لوحدك و الدنيا ظلام فى عينيك ومش قادر تكلم حد و لا توصف لحد شعورك كانك فى كابوس بس شيفو و انت صاحى ، بيتهيا لى ان بداية العلاج انك تخرج من الحالة انك لوحدك لو فكرت ان فى ملايين الملايين من الناس بيعانوا من نفس ايلى انتا بتعانى منة حتحس ان الموضوع بقى ابسط شوية من الاول ، ولما اعرف باقى الحل ان شاء اللة حبقى اقول لك

----------


## مدحت كينو

السلام عليكم يا اختى العزيزة
الفوبيا دى عند ناس كتيرا جدا وكانت عندى اخويا واتغلب عليها لكن اناا طلعت اضعف منه كتيرا
لاسف لم تعد فوبيا وبس ولكن اصبحت احباط ويأس رهيب على فكرة الفوبيا دى جيت لى وانا صغيرة ولكن لم تستمر معى كثيرا ولكن رجعت لى الان لتغير حياتى با الفعل اصبحت انسان مختلف بنظر فى المراية بحس ان انا مش انا 
الواحد عمره ماكان يبطل ضحك وهزار  الان اصبحت مبعرفش ارسم الضحكة على وشى
مش قادر اضحك لو جابوه ملوك الكوميديا من اول التاريخ لحد الان لن يستطيعوه ان يجعلونى اضحك
ضائع منى اغلى حاجة كنت با امتلكها وهى راحت البال ده انا لحد لم اتخرجت من الاكاديمية بتاعتى متعرفتش على بنت طوال حياتى علشان يفضل بالى مرتاح
لكن الحمدالله على كل شئ
بحاول اتعيش مع الوضع واخرج نفسى منه لكن فى شوية حاجات كده لازم معدش حد يقولها امامى
وانا لو لقيت حل ها ابقى اقولك
لان الاحساس ده بجد فظيع

----------


## د.عادل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز
عندما اصيبت ببرد في المعدة اكيد ذهبت لطبيب وصف لك الدواء المناسب لعلاج هذا البرد، ولكنك لم تذهب لطبيب نفساني لعلاج الحالة الطارئية التي تعرضت لها.
ماذا تنتظر اخي الفاضل؟
لابد من تشخيص الحالة جيداً ومعرفة المسببات حتى يتم علاجها الصحيح والتخلص من هذه الاعراض.

ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يشفيك ويعافيك

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة ، بص الرد بتاعى اكيد لا يعتمد لانك حتستنى جواب دكتور عادل بفارغ الصبر ذى انا ما عملت و كنت بدور على دكتور يسمعنى من سنين مش من يوم و ليلة لانى انا صاحبة فوبيا الموت ، الاسم بصراحة جامد جدا و بيخوفنى ، و انا موصلتش لحل لمشكلتى ، لكن عارف لما تقرا بعض الرسايل ايلى تشبة حالتك و انا اقرا الرسالة بتاعتك احس انى مش لوحدى ايلى تعبانة لانك اكيد بتحس فى الشعور الفظيع لما تجيلك الرعشة انك لوحدك و الدنيا ظلام فى عينيك ومش قادر تكلم حد و لا توصف لحد شعورك كانك فى كابوس بس شيفو و انت صاحى ، بيتهيا لى ان بداية العلاج انك تخرج من الحالة انك لوحدك لو فكرت ان فى ملايين الملايين من الناس بيعانوا من نفس ايلى انتا بتعانى منة حتحس ان الموضوع بقى ابسط شوية من الاول ، ولما اعرف باقى الحل ان شاء اللة حبقى اقول لك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الخوف موجود لدينا جميعاً بنسب وانواع مختلفة، ولكن ان زادت نسبته وتحول لما يعيق حياتنا، لابد من مراجعة طبيب امراض نفسية للتخلص منه، ويختلف العلاج وطريقته من مريض لاخر، حسب مسببات الحالة واعراضها. لذا يفضل عدم الإستهانة بالامر.

تحياتي للجميع.

----------


## eses

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اؤلا 
احب اعرف نفسي انا اسمي اسلام كويس احب بردو اخش في الموضوع علي طول 
بالنسبه لموضوع فوبيا الموت انا كنت والحمد لله مصاب بيه والحمد لله دلؤتي راحت خالص 
العلاج بسيط جدااااا اؤلا لازم تكون روحك المعنويه مرتفعه ازاي انا عارف ان بتكون الروح المعنويه ميؤس منها جداااا ومكتائب وياس حتي لدرجه انك لو كوبايه مايه بعيد عنك بمتر ممكن تؤل انا هموت لو روحت جبتها انا عارف بكده بس لازم ترفع روحك المعنويه وتكون قادر علي انك تطلع بسرعه وفي اقرب وقت ممكن من النفق الي انت فيها لان كل لما بيطول الوقت وانت فيها الاصابه بتزيد اكتر زي مثلا هيبدا باه انك تحس ان مش انت وتوصل كمان انك مش انت الي بتحرك جسمك وكمان الزاكره بتاعتك هتبدا تقل جدااااا ونظرك يطعف  مره علي مره الموضوع بيتعقد اكتر فا لازم تحاول يكون ليك اهداف ومفش حد هيقدر يسعدك غير ربنا سبحانه وتعالي وانت لان انت مش عارف تؤل لحد او تِشرح انت بتحس بايه انت حاسيس انك في دوامه او كبوس فا لازم تعتمد علي ربنا وتعرف ان الاعمار بيد الله سبحانه وتعالي الحاله دي بتعتمد عليك اكتر من اي علاج وانت قادر انك تخرج منها من غير مسعدتت اي حد وايمانك بربنا ويكون لك نظره تحدددددددي لهذا المرض متياس ابداااااا ابداااااااا وحاول يكون ليك اهداف يعني مثلااا انا عِشان اخرج من الحاله دي ويكون ليه اهداف خطبت حبيبت قلبي الي ملت عليه الدنيا كله وخلتني مفكرش في حاجه ابدااااااا ولازم تهتم بنفسك وبنومك لان النوم بريح العقل والجسم ويكون للعقل قوه ان هوا يقف ادام كل الهواجس دي كلها وتاكل كويس وتنام كويس وفكر في حياتك الي هتروح منك بالشكل ده واهتم بحياتك وصلي وابعد عن كل الحاجات الغلط الي في حياتك الي انت عارف ان هيا غلط واوعي تؤل انك هموت او تؤل حاجه غلط لان عقلك بيخزن كل الي انت بتؤل والاضعاف بتزيد عليك والضغط النفسي بيزيد 
يارب في نهايه كلامي ميكونش طولت عليك ولو طولت انا اسف جداااا  وياريت تطمني عليك انت والاخت العزيزه برضو الي مش لاقيه الحل والاخ الي مش لاقي الحل يا جماعهالموضوع سهل جداااا لعلمكم انا ابن خالي عندها نفس المرض وبعد اتكلم معاه والي ساعدت برضو في علاجي بنت خالي الي هيا اخت ابن خالي الي عنده نفس المرض مستني ردكم بان الحمد لله انكم بالصحه والسلامه  
اخوكم 
Eses
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## me_is_me

ربنا يعافينا

----------


## المعمارية

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة :-

دا فعلا حل بدات فية بالفعل ، او بمعنى اصح الكلية العملية شغلتنى و خلت مخى و عقلى وكل جسمى مش بيفكر فى حاجة تانية غير الدراسة ، وبعد انتهاء الدراسة ان شاء اللة بحاول افكر فى حاجات تشغلنى لان استسلامى للوهم بيتعبنى فعلا ، لكن المشكلة فعلا ان مخى بيترجم كل شىْ على ان موعد موتى حيقرب بصورة سريعة و غريبة فقد لرويتى مشهد ما ، فى الحقيقة كل ما افعلة الان هو الهروب من التفكير فية و الهروب من اى قصص عن الموت او عمن يموت او اى شى لة علاقة بالموضوع حتى اكبر بالقدر الكافى الذى يمكنى من حل الموضوع بنفسى و بشكل افضل ، و شكرا لمساعدتك

----------

